# Advice for possible doing a western Elk hunt.



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

Thinking about taking my son who is now 15 out west to hunt elk. Looking for advice on what I should start doing now in hopes of getting a liscsense (s) for when he is 18+ and out of school. Would like to hunt elk in Montana/Wyoming, or at least one of the Northern states. I have been reading on this forum the last few days and from what I have read i should start applying now, or next year at least, to start accumulating points. I know this is kinda vague and there are a lot of blanks to be filled in, but want to get started early.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Start buying points next year in Wyoming. This year's window is closed. You need at least 2 to guarantee a general tag in the regular draw. Then start doing research on areas/units. If you're looking to go with an outfitter, start that research as well. The good ones book up early. Some 2-3 years out. The outfitter I'm using in WY in 2018 only has a single solo archery slot left out of all hunts that year. 

Oh, and start buying the essential gear. It makes it easier on the wallet if you spread out the purchases.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

What WMU05 said, but don't count out Colorado either. There are some pretty high success rate hunts in Colorado that are still reasonably priced. A preference point or two in that state can also open the door to seasons where the tags are not OTC. If you don't use them on your first hunt they do not expire until ten years after you purchase your last point so they can be used well into the future.

I promised my son an elk hunt as a college graduation present but over time he indicated he really did not want to hunt elk so a couple years ago we cashed in Wyoming deer points, picked up left over antelope tags, and headed out for what was a great experience and a very relaxed hunt. The two, four day guided hunts (which lasted only one day!) cost about the same as one quality elk hunt.

Another option for a first out west adventure might be a cow elk hunt. Guided hunts can be had for under three grand with a realistic expectation of seeing literally hundreds of elk and bagging game within a couple days. Some of these hunts are from town and some from comfortable camps on private land where the hunting is done on horseback. I vote for a horseback hunt.

Although not elk and certainly not a northern state, I always tout the virtues of a Newfoundland moose hunt whenever I can. Great place to go, unique environment, plenty of game, very high success rate, and compared to many elk hunts the prices are very reasonable. Biggest drawback: You need to be able to walk on a sponge for several miles a day. Best of luck finding the right hunt to fit your budget and desires. FM


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

Forest Meister said:


> Another option for a first out west adventure might be a cow elk hunt. Guided hunts can be had for under three grand with a realistic expectation of seeing literally hundreds of elk and bagging game within a couple days. Some of these hunts are from town and some from comfortable camps on private land where the hunting is done on horseback. I vote for a horseback hunt.


To me this option sounds like the way to go being a greenhorn. I personally don't care about bagging a trophy, just going for the expierence of hunting elk, I really wouldn't care if I even hunted. But, I would think if I am going to be out there, I might as well hunt too, but him shooting something would be #1 goal. I am sure my son would think the same, till he shot a cow, then the first thing he would say is I wanna shoot one with horns. Exactly what he did deer hunting :lol: .


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

If you diy, it's pretty much armed camping, in the mountains! 
Having a tight camping routine down is half the battle. Throw in some snow chains for your 4x4. 
Choose a weapon! If gun, the first season in Colorado is usually highest success. Sight in for 200 yards, practice out to at least 400 yards. 
Diy hunting maps
Colorado dow 
Wyoming fish and game 
Mytopo 
Bowsite 
Monstermuleys 
All websites that help and have a ton of info. 
I'll say this, you don't need a bunch of modern mountain gear. 
Good boots, good binoculars, good gps, and be able to hit the bullseye! .....and a frame pack. .....and. .......lol


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

6667supersport said:


> To me this option sounds like the way to go being a greenhorn. I personally don't care about bagging a trophy, just going for the expierence of hunting elk, I really wouldn't care if I even hunted. But, I would think if I am going to be out there, I might as well hunt too, but him shooting something would be #1 goal. I am sure my son would think the same, till he shot a cow, then the first thing he would say is I wanna shoot one with horns. Exactly what he did deer hunting :lol: .


I will send you a PM with some info on a possible hunt or two after I finish moving snow and taking the Mrs. out for date night. FM


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)

My advice to to get a outfitter for the 1st time


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

pigeon said:


> My advice to to get a outfitter for the 1st time


Every time I read something like this, I'm reminded of the member on this forum that rode 15 miles into the Bob Marshall with an outfitter, and only saw one grouse. .....a 7500$ grouse. .....no elk. .....
You could do three years of diy trips from that price, and shoot dozens of grouse and an elk or two


----------



## elkyholic (Dec 8, 2007)

Colorado has excellent youth hunting. More tags. More areas. If you don't tag out they will reissue a tag for a later season. My son got his mule deer tag with no points. I did not.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

slabstar said:


> Every time I read something like this, I'm reminded of the member on this forum that rode 15 miles into the Bob Marshall with an outfitter, and only saw one grouse. .....a 7500$ grouse. .....no elk. .....
> You could do three years of diy trips from that price, and shoot dozens of grouse and an elk or two


Every rule has an exception. I bet there are a lot more first time DIY hunters who do not see game than there are first time guided hunters that don't see anything. FM


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

Forest Meister said:


> Every rule has an exception. I bet there are a lot more first time DIY hunters who do not see game than there are first time guided hunters that don't see anything. FM


Yes, I agree. 
One guy I know could easily do any diy hunt. He hires fully guided, he absolutely does NOT want to cook or do dishes or pack an animal out!


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

slabstar said:


> Every time I read something like this, I'm reminded of the member on this forum that rode 15 miles into the Bob Marshall with an outfitter, and only saw one grouse. .....a 7500$ grouse. .....no elk. .....
> You could do three years of diy trips from that price, and shoot dozens of grouse and an elk or two


That be ME. 

Like the OP, I researched, studied, prepared, conditioned, acquired and proceeded only to have the game vanish from our hunting valley due to wolves. A real bummer, true but the wilderness on horseback was a unique experience that I could not have pulled off on my own. Plus it did shorten the learning curve for a 2017 DIY archery elk hunt in Montana - but now I have to acquire the "camp" and possibly rent horses.

I'd compare it to paying for a fishing charter on new waters to learn the ropes and then being able to go back with your own boat to try and replicate the process. I guess you are paying for an expert to make you "experienced" .


----------



## buckykm1 (Dec 19, 2011)

The Doob said:


> That be ME.
> 
> Like the OP, I researched, studied, prepared, conditioned, acquired and proceeded only to have the game vanish from our hunting valley due to wolves. A real bummer, true but the wilderness on horseback was a unique experience that I could not have pulled off on my own. Plus it did shorten the learning curve for a 2017 DIY archery elk hunt in Montana - but now I have to acquire the "camp" and possibly rent horses.
> 
> I'd compare it to paying for a fishing charter on new waters to learn the ropes and then being able to go back with your own boat to try and replicate the process. I guess you are paying for an expert to make you "experienced" .



Personally, unless you are a very experienced horseman, I would never consider renting horses, you will spend a lot of time taking care of them hauling in food & water for them, and if you do get something, and the horse isn't use to the smell of blood, you will be in for a real nightmare. 
there is plenty of good areas to hunt, without a horse. IMHO

Kevin


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

True that Bucky - would only do that if, IF, a certain Montanan is part of the group


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

slabstar said:


> Yes, I agree.
> One guy I know could easily do any diy hunt. He hires fully guided, he absolutely does NOT want to cook or do dishes or pack an animal out!


I don't mind cooking or doing dishes. I have done both on guided hunts to give the guide(s) a break and show them my appreciation for their effort. I thoroughly enjoy exploring new territory on my own too, but when it comes to packing game over hill and dale, not to mention rivers and bogs,......I defer to a guide. FM


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

buckykm1 said:


> Personally, unless you are a very experienced horseman, I would never consider renting horses, you will spend a lot of time taking care of them hauling in food & water for them, and if you do get something, and the horse isn't use to the smell of blood, you will be in for a real nightmare.
> there is plenty of good areas to hunt, without a horse. IMHO
> 
> Kevin


Very well put! As a camp manager related to me concerning horses in general, "all they want to do is eat and they are afraid of everything." Truer words were never spoken. FM


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

I just wanted to thank everyone for the responses


----------



## slabstar (Feb 25, 2009)

6667supersport said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for the responses


If you get on some of the western forums, make a few posts, perhaps offer a trip trade, walleye for elk  
Those western folks like walleye and they are not readily available out there.


----------

